# Sight Casting Reds



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

This Fall was awesome for sight casting reds in the shallow marshes from Freeport to Matagorda. With the Winter approaching, tactics will change and I will be targeting big trout for the next few months. Here is a little clip of some of the footage from the Fall of 2014. Enjoy!!


----------



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)




----------



## dcalbert (May 17, 2006)

got after them again yesterday.


----------

